# Greetings, can't wait to get started



## Murdoch (Jan 6, 2017)

Very glad to be here. Looking forward to learning as much as I can, from you fine folks...George
I have a very unique project that I've been working on and I believe that this community can be of great benefit towards getting it started...George


----------



## John Conroy (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome George, let's hear about your project. We love pictures!

John


----------



## Murdoch (Jan 6, 2017)

Am I allowed to post pics? 



Some of you will recognize this as the Mk42 from the Iron-man series. I am building something along that line.
An exoskeletal frame that can be worn, with lights, sound and servo motors...


----------



## Murdoch (Jan 6, 2017)

This will be made of aluminum and titanium.  I will hammer form, metal cast and machine. My goal is to have an armour that boasts full mobility. Can anyone tell me how I can choose an avatar pic? Thanks so much in advance... GMurdoch


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jan 6, 2017)

Murdoch said:


> This will be made of aluminum and titanium.  I will hammer form, metal cast and machine. My goal is to have an armour that boasts full mobility. Can anyone tell me how I can choose an avatar pic? Thanks so much in advance... GMurdoch



Click your username in the top right, then go to your "personal details". 
Look forward to seeing your suit take shape!


----------



## PeterT (Jan 6, 2017)

Cool Exo! Yeah looking forward to seeing your build.


----------



## Murdoch (Jan 6, 2017)

I will post REFERENCE pics of what I am looking to do. I have no design planned as this has been an evolution over time and always changing.  I will start a project thread in the next day or so. Thanks guys for the support and the great welcome...GMurdoch


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 8, 2017)

Murdoch said:


> Very glad to be here. Looking forward to learning as much as I can, from you fine folks...George
> I have a very unique project that I've been working on and I believe that this community can be of great benefit towards getting it started...George


Welcome aboard. Love the suit. I need one.


----------

